# Velvet Purple TT - detailed & ready for the sun!



## pdavison (Aug 28, 2009)

Had our velvet purple TT go through a full paint correction, detail, wheel refurb and recolour with hub and calliper repaint (in silver) and a few other bits and pieces done ... Picked her up today and I'm delighted with the results ... Here's a few pictures I took when we picked her up today (would love to post more but the size restriction is blocking most of the ones I took!):


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, We need better pics.....http://www.picresize.com/
No excuses now.
Hoggy.


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow looks good , what treatment did they put on paintwork more photos plse


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Who's put that sticker on the bonnet of a man taking pictures? :lol:

Perfect colour combination 8) Enjoy!


----------



## pdavison (Aug 28, 2009)

Here's one using the tool posted above ... Hope it works!


----------



## pdavison (Aug 28, 2009)

One more ...


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

wow looks stunning.. like the interior.. not seen a steering wheel like that before.

Also nice reflection of the bently in the last pic!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Lovely colour, but get rid of that horrible tax disc holder.
Hoggy.


----------



## pdavison (Aug 28, 2009)

Good point on the tax disc holder ... It's been on my list of things to sort!

Here's a few more now I'm getting the hang of the resizing thing ...

Let me know if I'm ok to post a link to the chap that did the work


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

pdavison said:


> Let me know if I'm ok to post a link to the chap that did the work


Hi, just a link shouldn't cause any probs, unless it's blatant advertising.
Hoggy.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Are those front parking sensors??

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## pdavison (Aug 28, 2009)

No advertising at all, just a pleased customer ... To keep it neutral here's his Facebook page ...

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Valet-Ma ... 3185726477

Any problems with sharing let me know ...


----------



## pdavison (Aug 28, 2009)

aquazi said:


> Are those front parking sensors??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


Yes ... They're quite useful to be honest!


----------



## Bentley (Nov 14, 2014)

Lovely colour combination. Steering wheel is cool too


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

pdavison said:


> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> > Are those front parking sensors??
> ...


I like that idea of that!

Where did you get them fitted?

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## V6KMO (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks great..... Beautiful colour...


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

stunning, not seen that steering wheel either, is it an exclusive interior?


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

The colour reminds me of my MK3 Golf which was Mystic Blue.

Looks lovely 8)


----------



## pdavison (Aug 28, 2009)

The parking sensors were fitted by the factory as I think this one has just about every option ticked!

The interior is exclusive as well so I assume that's why the steering wheel is quite unusual.

I'd love to be able to track down the original cost when it was new as the previous owner (it's only had one before us) wasn't shy when ticking the options list!


----------



## pdavison (Aug 28, 2009)

Took this one this morning in the sun as I think it shows the colour really nicely ...


----------



## mdk3.2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Great job 8) - love the colour, you do not see many like that around.......stunning


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks fantastic in the sunshine, really brings out the colour :wink:


----------



## Undisputed_88 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice mate!!

Are they original wheels or replicas?


----------



## pdavison (Aug 28, 2009)

Undisputed_88 said:


> Nice mate!!
> 
> Are they original wheels or replicas?


Original just painted ... You can't really see it in the pictures but they've got a real metallic finish to them.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Those wheels really do compliment that fantastic purple colour so well - gives it a moody, almost Gothic look.
The inside if beautiful and the steering wheel just sets it off as something special.
As much as I'm envious of you I don't think I'd be bold enough to drive a car that colour and I'd certainly be always worried about messing up those beautiful leather seats.  
The car could have been previously owned by an Audi company executive - they do tend to tick all the option boxes when they order company cars.


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

I ain't showing my Mrs this post . She keeps going on about having ours wrapped in purple and it looks stunning


----------



## Noddy3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Snap, we have the same color, one question does your Vehicle identification data show the color code? 
Mine on item 4 is blank just showing the interior equipment no, I contacted the selling Audi garage who sold the car but they had no record. Being helpful they contacted Germany who would not supply the code. The reason I wanted it was to buy some Chipex, in the end they (chipex)were able to match it by reference to a painted item I sent them. It is an Audi exclusive color-
velvet violet pearl effect. Regards.


----------



## pdavison (Aug 28, 2009)

Noddy3 said:


> Snap, we have the same color, one question does your Vehicle identification data show the color code?
> Mine on item 4 is blank just showing the interior equipment no, I contacted the selling Audi garage who sold the car but they had no record. Being helpful they contacted Germany who would not supply the code. The reason I wanted it was to buy some Chipex, in the end they (chipex)were able to match it by reference to a painted item I sent them. It is an Audi exclusive color-
> velvet violet pearl effect. Regards.


Ah ... I'm familiar with that challenge as mine is the same as it doesn't give you the paint code but a very helpful chap at Audi customer services did manage to get it for me and its FQ33-0007 and I've just found someone who 'says' they can make me a touch up stick. It's not arrived yet but I'll let you know how good-a-match it is once it does.

PS - great choice of colour ... Feel free to post a picture as it would be great to see another!


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

wow, looks great!

getting a proper detail is such a buzz. feels better than a new car. I know Robbie really well. He did a three stage detail of my Golf back when he was based near Ascot. Great guy, superb results, comes highly recommended 8)


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

I've just ordered my first ever Audi... a MK3 TT in Velvet Purple. It's the same colour as my wedding dress!!! Never seen it in real life - is it just as stunning as the pic on page 2???


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

mermaid_tt said:


> I've just ordered my first ever Audi... a MK3 TT in Velvet Purple. It's the same colour as my wedding dress!!! Never seen it in real life - is it just as stunning as the pic on page 2???


Oh your counting the days down already eh  here's a mk2 tts for you to see the colour. Think the sun makes a big difference to the look of the paint.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/audi-tts-/272 ... Sw-0xYjJ10

Velvet purple wedding dress? is there anything about you that isn't purple :lol:


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> Velvet purple wedding dress? is there anything about you that isn't purple :lol:


Not really.... Whole wedding was purple and turquoise.... Purple and turquoise hair.... Tattoos... Clothes..

And finally a car... Well, in 6 months or so!!!!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Should have got hubby to do his hair like this :lol:


----------



## mermaid_tt (Jan 7, 2017)

bhoy78 said:


> Should have got hubby to do his hair like this :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

He couldn't be more conservative!!!!!!!!


----------



## crisparkle (Jul 3, 2019)

Looks neat! I'm going to make an order for that one as I'm getting performing and need to be awheel to be on time for reception.


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi, I have the same colour. Out of interest how much was the paint work? Looks stunning!


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

pdavison said:


> Had our velvet purple TT go through a full paint correction, detail, wheel refurb and recolour with hub and calliper repaint (in silver) and a few other bits and pieces done ... Picked her up today and I'm delighted with the results ... Here's a few pictures I took when we picked her up today (would love to post more but the size restriction is blocking most of the ones I took!):


That's gorgeous, absolutely love the interior too.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Love this colour and interior is awesome


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Theres a tts for sale in this colour on gumtree. Been for sale for a while if anyone's looking for one


----------

